# Aristocraft US Armed Forces 40 ft boxcars



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a heads-up:
The Aristocraft United States Armed Forces 40-ft box cars are on sale, listed at 61.99 but priced at 44.99 at Trainworld. As a veteran I was particularly interested in these from the very beginning, but put off purchasing them directly when they were Aristocraft club cars. 



These are not on the Trainworld website. Any orders have to be phoned or faxed in. I ordered one of each today, Sept 17, so I know that they are _all_ still available. I had wanted to acquire these all along, but now the price is right so mine are on the way. This is probably the best opportunity for those of you who put off this purchase but were nevertheless considering it. I have _no_ connection to Trainworld, but the deal is good and the product is on hand. I do not otherwise endorse this or any other model train supply company. For your convenience, if you really want any of these, the order-only number is 800-541-7010.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron,

I jumped on these last year and was considering adding more to my roster. With family in the Air Force, Army, Navy and Marines, it was a no brainer for me.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Do they still come with metal wheels ?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes Nick the private advertisement I received stated they have metal wheels!! Regal


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Orrrrrrr you could go directly to the Aristo Craft online store and get them for $40 a piece (where all in stock when I bought some last week)









Ron


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Good ideal Ron your my hero today.....







And Jerrys alrite too..................


----------

